# New Exo Terra



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello all 
Wanted to share some pics of my first viv that will hopefully be the future home of some leucs and to say thanks for all the great info on this forum.
I've had a reef tank for the last 7 years and noticed other reefers who had viv's and was hooked.
The vivarium is an 18 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra with the vents and door gaps screened and sealed to make it fruit fly proof.
The background is GS, cork bark, and driftwood. There is a false bottom, a small water feature fed by two Aqualifter pumps and a 2 nozzle MistKing system. 
































I picked up some orchids from Paramount here in Calgary, and I am waiting for a few Broms from Hawaiian Botanicals in Vancouver.
Macodes petola

Dracula astuta

Bulbophyllum lasiochilum

Harella odorata


The other plants are:

Selaginella kraussiana
Hypostes phyllostachya (polka dot plant)
Peperomia rotundifolia
Peperomia clustifolia var. tricolor
Pilea cudrei (aluminum plant)
Vasicularia Dubyana (Java moss)
Tillandsia cyanea

Now hopefully things will fill in.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks awesome!!! Looks like your on a great start for viv building!!


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

wow sweet!cant believe thats your first its amazing!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet tank man i like it 
craig


----------



## false_ideals (Sep 13, 2008)

Good looking tank.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love those exo terras!


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

looks good! I love that jewel orchid lol you will have to watch that hypoestes though ....they typically get really leggy and big but when you buy them at stores they are compact. This is because they are sprayed with a growth hormone/retardant. Not harmful....it just might not be so compact someday.


Kevin


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow. What a fantastic looking viv. 
Candy


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, wow coast to coast responses. Thanks again for all the great info on this forum.
I'll keep an eye on that Hypostes I'm not really crazy about it in the viv but I'll keep an eye on it.
The leaves on the jewel seem to glow, it's pretty cool.
My leucs are coming in from Toronto on Wednesday! I can't wait.
I seeded the viv with springtails and started two spare cultures and have just started my third set of FF cultures.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I like it. Especially great considering it's your first. On a side note, maybe I'm just weird but I like the look of a leggy Hypostes better. Guess I'm just crazy?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks pretty nice! can we get a full tank shot??


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a better front shot









Added some Broms


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

Update 
A slug ate half my Macodes petola but I caught him with a piece of lettuce.
My two leucs arrived on Nov. 28 and after making sure they were eating okay they are now in their new home.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking good. And thanks for the writeup on your tank in your signature. I never thought of using an aqualifter pump and not that you brought it up I'm going to try it


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't take credit for the Aqualifter, I read about it on here. I used two in parellel cuz I have about a 30" head on the pumps. 
The other tip I tried that I read somewhere is to use a fuel filter instead of the Aqualifter prefilter. I used one from my radio control gas truck, it has a stainless steel screen that is simple to clean.
Like this


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I got one of those pumps yesterday and it worked perfectly. I also got the vacuum filter that's made for it, but the funny thing is that I was going to use a fuel filter for an old school car with a carb. But I didn't get to the auto store and I had one laying around but it was very used and I would never use that. The ends on it were a little bit too large so I just went with the $5 one made for it cause it was at the store where I bought the pump. Thanks!


----------



## jhouse7 (May 23, 2009)

What a great viv! Any chance of an updated shot after a few months of growth?


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a couple new shots, the Broms are doing well two of them have sprouted pups. The macodes orchid was eaten, the others haven't done too much but they are still hanging in.
The leucs are happy, the two new ones from understory are always out and always hungry but my first one (male) is still shy.
The temp with the halide on peaks at 80 with the house at 74.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats one chubby ass leuc 

Keep your eye on those temps, you dont want it going over 80...

Looks great though buddy

Very welldone 

Richie


----------



## Fini (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a great looking viv and yes, those leucs are chubbo. Are you sure you didn't plant terrariums professionally?


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

nice tank 

how do you like the ex-terra tank?


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

aww that leuc is beautiful.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

How did you do your top? and how did you avoid the hinges in the front corners?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

keep an eye on that orchid in the substrate they don't normally like it that wet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with julio
But... that bulbophyllum up top is going to do awesome!!! Always stoked to see people using em.. my fav orchid genus, and very well suited to viv life


----------



## saperkin (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Pescador,
Nice job! I also recently bought the same size Exo Terra tank, and found it fits well into a very nice Armoire we bought for an old-style TV and don't have a use for anymore.

Anyway, I was wondering if you also bought the matching Exo Terra hood. I was considering it, but I don't know whether it will provide the right mix of UVA/UVB/sunlight and warmth, because it takes just two halogen spots and a compact flourescent. Any thoughts, or people with experience with this product?

I picked up a couple of hydroponic grow lights and a blue aquarium plant light in the last year, and I was considering building a custom hood to incorporate the lights I have. Once again, ideas or advice/warnings?

Thanks for your feedback!

Sandy

-----------------------------------
Sandy P.
http://picasaweb.google.com/saperkin2/CreatureComforts#
1.0.0 _Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis_ (Giant Madagascar Day Gecko)
0.1.0 _Agalychnis callidryas_ (Red-eyed Tree Frog)
0.0.3 _Coenobita clypeatus_ (Carribean Tree Crabs)
1.0.0 _Canis familiaris wonderfulus_ (Bassett/Border Collie mix)
1.0.0 _Felis catus siamesis yowlalottus_ (Crabby Siamese Cat)
1.0.0 _**** sapien sapien indulgentus_ (Supportive husband of vivarium addict)


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 14, 2009)

saperkin said:


> Hey Pescador,...
> ...Anyway, I was wondering if you also bought the matching Exo Terra hood. I was considering it, but I don't know whether it will provide the right mix of UVA/UVB/sunlight and warmth, because it takes just two halogen spots and a compact flourescent. *Any thoughts, or people with experience with this product?*...
> 
> ... Once again, ideas or advice/warnings?
> ...


I have a similar exo-terra tank, 24x18x24 and as for lighting i have the original compact hood that hold the compact florescence, i have seen the new "Dual Tops" that are a lot more expensive, but from my experience i can say that the compact hood allows for using different bulbs 3.0 5.0 and 10.0 (UVA/UVB frequencies)and in 13 or 26 watts, allowing for a combination of lighting that suites you best. mine has room for 3 bulbs so i can really mix things up, also two switches (one for two bulbs and one for the other one). Also room for two hoods atop the tank not exactly sure about the compact top for your specific tank but i believe it has two bulbs.


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 what ChrisH said


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks

BTW, I love the tank. What did you due to black out the bottom and sides, is that on the inside or outside of the tank.


----------



## Pescador (Oct 10, 2008)

It's black silicone spread on the inside and trimmed with a razor blade.


----------

